# Help!!Nothing loads on my computer anymore!!



## nimsie (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a problem with my laptop. No programs load up anymore...eg, internet, media player etc. A friend suggested that I do a system restore but even that doesnt load up-it just says file error. I am pretty clueless about computers, so dont have a clue what to do. When I turn it on again, it often doesnt actually load too, it just goes to a blac screen! Do you think its a virus or is there something I can do?? 
Thanks so much for any help you can give me!!


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

When you turn on the computer and it is going through power on self test, is the display black too? If it is then your display backlight or inverter may be bad. Sometimes if you hold the computer at the right angle and under the right lighting conditions, you can see the display but will be very dark. In this scenario there is no chance it could be a virus because Windows hasn't loaded yet.


----------



## nimsie (Nov 16, 2010)

No, the screen still works. Its definately not the back light. When I used the windows menu in the left hand corner screen things it works, but the applications dont load...eg internet, media player. I click the icon but nothing happens. A friend suggested I use a spyware app via a usb still as i cant download it, but my computer doesnt register the usb.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Reboot the computer. Press F8 repeatedly as it goes thru the memory counting screen or logo screen. A menu will appear. Select Safe Mode. Once in, navigate to Start button/ All Programs / Accesories / System Tools / System Restore and select a prior date when all was working well.


----------

